# Is this worth it??



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

My dad is looking to add another truck this season and i came across this on CL do you think it worth the asking price?
http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/3182972756.html


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Well the guy can't spell. But I'd take $3800 cash and drive it home. I never pay asking price. 35k miles? Id find out why such low miles.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i know the low mile makes me wonder but it looks clean has new brake lines it just needs a new back bumper. i figure the plow alone can fetch $2500 with wiring and mounts if i paint it. somewhere around $3800 mark would be a good deal. all it needs is a bumper $200???? and complete take apart and pain tof the plow which will be a good little project!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

It takes only 5 mins to mount the plow....LMAO! Looks like a nice truck though


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea im pretty sure its people who are selling cars so they just make BS add up that sounds good, like grey leather interior??? its and XL


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

went to see the truck today all rotted. must have been plow only truck, the body is in like new condition along with the interior but the frame is gone.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess they forgot to put that in the ad.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Doesn't it always seem like that.....:realmad:


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Knowing the frame is bad could you get the truck cheap and part it out?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope offered what it worth about $1500 w/o the plow and they walk away.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

durafish;1488472 said:


> went to see the truck today all rotted. must have been plow only truck, the body is in like new condition along with the interior but the frame is gone.


I had the exact same experience.

Called two different guys about two different trucks. Both said the frames were "CLEAN, man !" Drove 3 hours on the one and 2.5 on the other. Both trucks had rotted out frames, and the one truck was so bad that it was completely unsafe to be underneath. The top of the c-channel frames were GONE !

Stupid bastards wasted my time. I guess I'm not alone....:realmad:


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's to bad, It was a nice looking truck in the pictures. offer him $1,500 six months from now when its still for sale.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yes i know it people just cant tell the truth. I found a 2001 3500hd Chevy 6.5 diesel just cab and and frame im thinking about but ill need a dump or stake body and plow. I can get the truck for about 2200 low miles too!


----------



## bmales11 (Dec 19, 2010)

was that the red f250 in cranston? couldn't see any pics because they deleted the post.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea. why, did you go look at it too?


----------



## bmales11 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea from what I saw it looked very clean aside from cab corners to be honest plow was only on it for 8 months and was a mm2. Didn't get to drive it though but definitely needed a bumper haha. Could have been wrong but did have surface rust underneath more in the rear than the front.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea underneath was almost gone. that particular plow may have only been on it for 8 months but it must have a sander and sat a lot. the plow was in bad shape for a mm2.


----------



## bmales11 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea plow definitely needed work front end looked decent compared to the back. I don't think he had it very long and didn't really give much info.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

where was it in cranston?


----------



## bmales11 (Dec 19, 2010)

Park ave, the guy spoke somewhat broken English or just didn't have much to say just walked out and started it and stood there


----------

